# Who does apple use to ship ground packages?



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

We usually get our stuff from Sameday but lately there has been a lot of stuff coming Fedex. Sameday is not the greatest at tracking. They are even worse than Puro or UPS.
You call to track something and they say "We'll put a trace on it." Byt the time they get back to you, the package has usually been delivered.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Same Day or DHL International..

Cheers,

RtC

P.S. As noted above...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Depends where it's coming from, then there's the Apple distributors who receive your order from Apple. Distributors like Ingram Micro, in their case they make the call, it will not be Apple's dicision.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I asked for normal shipping and mine arrived by FedEx two days later from Cuppertino.


i asked for normal shipping and mine arrived by FedEx


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

my computers arrived by Same Day Right-O-Way (nice name you dingbats).

The tracking number is only effective during the parcels' Canadian stage of the trip. If their info page is telling you the number is invalid or not recognised - this means it has not cleared customs yet. 

It took about two weeks between Apple emailing me a notice of shipment and finally being able to track the parcel on the Right-O-Way webpage. and then it was almost another week before the computers showed up and then it was delivered by an elderly husband and wife team in a family wagon. So we carried the computers in from the street ourselves. interesting delivery service...  

another cockup... one of the reasons we ordered direct from apple was to take advantage of the apple deferred payment loan. No payments or interest for 6 months! But when we got the details by mail it turned out the "loan" through MBNA had a credit card interest rate of 18%! AND the deferred payment period was NOT interest free as the salesperson told me. which meant that about $400 of interest would have accumulated by the time the first payment was due.  

So we paid the whole thing off immediately and still got dinged $70 interest. What a bargain! And such snappy service!









Thanks Same Day Right-O-Way!
Thanks MBNA!
Thanks Apple for choosing such great business partners!  

So I guess we will deal locally from now on!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Ah yes, 
Some Day Courier, a division of Delay and Loss.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I've never had any problems with Sameday Right-O-Way. When I ordered an eMac, it actually arrived a day or two early. In fact, Apple called me to let me know that the courier had tried to drop the computer off, but there was no one home. Apple also asked if someone would be around the next day. I was very pleased with the service from both Apple and Sameday Right-O-Way.

I have no positive comments about MBNA, so I will not share them today.

James


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

Who does apple use to ship standard ground packages?

i want to track my package but i don't know who to track it with!

thanks, p.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

should be fed ex
they are sending me something VIA sameday but the number they sent wont show up in the sameday tracking page.
GRRRRRRRR


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

mine won't show up either.... hrmmm.... i'm praying it shows up tomorrow.... would a delivery arrive on the weekend? or is it strictly a business day thing. i leave for whistler on sunday! i need panther before then!

p.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

i think fed ex will on a weekend but im not sure about same day


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

my ibook left winnepeg at 6am this morning. does anyone know where fed ex goes from there?
montreal i assume?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

There's a feeder ramp in Moncton, serviced from Montreal or if it's not overnight service, it'll be trucked from YMX.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

is YMX montreal?
itll go right by fredericton to moncton and then back.








and do they run on rememberance day?(not the delivery drivers)the big trucks i mean?
chris


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yeah, YMX is Mirabel (Montreal) and I'm sure it's business as usual for fedex on Rememberance day. Not to worry, keep checking the tracking scans at their website.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNF, sad but all too true.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Nov 11, 2003 4:08 am 

Left FedEx Ramp 

MOUNT HOPE CA 




3:03 am 

Arrived at FedEx Ramp 

MOUNT HOPE CA 




Nov 10, 2003 8:45 pm 

Left FedEx Origin Location 

WINNIPEG CA 




1:04 pm 

Package status 

WINNIPEG CA 

Released for Delivery 


11:51 am 

Package status 

WINNIPEG CA 

Package available for clearance 


6:08 am 

Left FedEx Ramp 

WINNIPEG CA 




6:08 am 

Arrived at FedEx Ramp 

WINNIPEG CA 




Nov 8, 2003 4:29 pm 

Held at Sort Facility 

MEMPHIS TN 




2:56 am 

Held at Sort Facility 

MEMPHIS TN 




12:55 am 

Arrived at Sort Facility 

MEMPHIS TN 




Nov 7, 2003 6:30 pm 

Package status 

ANCHORAGE AK 

Released for Delivery 


5:17 pm 

Left FedEx Sort Facility 

ANCHORAGE AK 




12:21 pm 

Arrived at Sort Facility 

ANCHORAGE AK 


ok.
where is mount hope?
im getting confused!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

moonsocket - California... FedEx uses the same code for Canada and California.  Don't worry, its coming on its way.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

why would it go from memphis to winnepeg to california?


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

It didn't moonsocket.

I think its at a place called Mount Hope, Canada. Says its near Hamiltion. Infact its prolly at Hanger 5 at the Hamilton Airport









http://www.tnb.fedex.com/about/canada.html 

I did a search on google and thats what I found and im guessing thats what it means


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

thanks thomas

i knew it couldnt be in california!

although you never know with shipping companies


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Well if Im right that means its only about 20 minutes away from me right now. Maybe I should go over and have the package delayed  

"Crazy lunatic runs a muck at Hamiltion Airport! Only 1 package delayed!!"


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

lol
just got an update that it left fedex ramp at mirabel









a little further than 20minutes but if you wanna run and try and catch it for me go ahead!


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Hm... yah no montreal for me thats a bit too far. You got lucky this time punk


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I guess I was wrong that it was sent to California. I'm  about being wrong, but







that I was because you get your product sooner


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Anchorage, Alaska? To Memphis TN? To Winnipeg?
That would cost me $5000.00 if I booked a flight like that with Air Canada.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, FedEx might utilize a CA for California and Canada, but I shall do you one better. Only recently has Canada Post (and ErnstNF might verify this for me) changed it's NL to reflect Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada's 10th province, and not the Netherlands. I had a letter sent from someone at the Univ. of Toronto which was sent on to Amsterdam in the Netherlands, rather than to St.John's in Newfoundland and Labrador. Of course, when Canada Post notified me that I had won the Canada Post Literacy Educator's Award for 2003 by Express Post -- it took 10 days from Ottawa to St.John's!!!  

Then, of course, there was my infamous arguement with the folks in Apple Canada trying to convince the person in Customer Service that St.John's WAS in Canada, and not in Europe.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Dr.G,
Just wondering if you ever got your Mac? I dont remember see anything about you pciking/buying one.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yup, Mt. Hope is the Hamilton airport...or YHMR in FedEx speak.

Here the boys and girls took it off of the YWG flight and put it on the YMX flight.

See if you can spot your package.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

If I told you I'd have to....


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

i think i saw it...but that guy put it in his backpack!!!!!!!!!!!!!









seriously...was that the mt.hope depot? if so...cool!!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yes, that really is the YHM ramp in Mt. Hope. Shot on 9/11/03.

It's closing down in January '04 to make room for the passanger terminal expansion in Hamilton. The four domestic flights will be rerouted to Toronto, so no more confusion in the tracking results after that, eh?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

did you see my package?








and how did they let you get that camera in there!!


----------

